# استخراج البنزين والمازوت من النفط الخام



## y-kayali (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم:
اخوتي الافاضل اود ارشادي الى مكتب هندسي او شركة تقوم بتصميم وتنفيذ مصفاة نفط صغيرة لاستخلاص البنزين والمازوت من النفط الخام اريد كامل اجزاء المصفاة من برج التقطير و المبادلات الحرارية الى اخره


----------

